# Helping with disabilities.



## vintagengineer (Mar 19, 2017)

I am a volunteer engineer for REMAP http://www.remap.org.uk/. We are a UK based charity and we make bespoke aids for anyone with a disablity. Our only remit is it must not be commercially available and we do it for free.

We have even made smoking aids so people can light their own cigarettes!


----------



## Cogsy (Mar 19, 2017)

Very cool idea. I'm not aware of any similar organisation down here in Oz but I'm sure it would be worthwhile. Must give you a good feeling to be helping people out like that.


----------



## Herbiev (Mar 20, 2017)

I agree with Cogsy. Great idea and would readily join if one was set up in Oz


----------



## vintagengineer (Mar 20, 2017)

Herbiev said:


> I agree with Cogsy. Great idea and would readily join if one was set up in Oz



I am sure if you contact REMAP they will willingly give you some advice.


----------

